# Views On ma site, if you will?!



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 11, 2003)

Ok, its obviously not full of content, thats to come ... but its "ALL" about the general layout!! 

Ok, Linkage! ... http://www.aovh17.dsl.pipex.com/neyo/sienna/testsite/





...Views on the logo would be interesting, as some people said they really liked the idea of using the "London Underground" logo, and modifying it ...yada ... whilst others didn't like how it really stands out from the darkness that surrounds the layout. 

Also, i did all my work on my PowerMac, with my Apple LCD Display .. a few people have mentioned it looked very dark on their site ... now, obviously that is in effect 'their fault' ... but could you tell me how it was for you!? ... Was the side menu too dark?! .. etc? ...Rollover effects or something alike could 'battle' this, ...any other ideas? 

...Before anyone mentions 'darkness' ... the idea that the person wanted, for the site, was an urban / uk like and /graffiti feel ...  take that into consideration! 

Thanks for your time, appreciated! 

Neyo


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (May 11, 2003)

Looks pretty good. Maybe change the colors of the text when you roll over them to a color with a higher contrast against the black background. I barely knew they were links. 

Also in my opinion the logo is rather large. It doesn't really match the look of the site either. Well the font seems perfect but it's too orderly when it's in front of all that graffiti. 

Otherwise I think it's a great start. Keep the updates coming in so we can see how it's coming along.


----------



## mr. k (May 11, 2003)

i think your sienna logo is out of proportion with the top and side bars - also the bright blue red and white on the logo aren't very complementary to the dark grafitti look of the site... too bright.  i like the first page (enter...) it goes well with the other page.


----------



## ebolag4 (May 11, 2003)

I agree somewhat with the above opinions. Rollover links would be good. I don't think they're too dark, but I'd like to see some action here.

I also agree that the logo is good, but seems out of proportion with the rest of the page. It also seems a little too "clean" compared to the rest of the site. Could you make the logo look like it has been sprayed painted onto the wall as well?

Overall, it's a fantastic start. Very creative. You've definitely got some skills there! It's better than anything I've ever done that's for sure. Keep up the good work, and please do keep the updates coming.


----------



## hulkaros (May 12, 2003)

...I am NO web designing expert and not even a man capable of recognising a good or a bad art... I can understand two whole different things like crap and awesome but the shades between them... I simply can't!  

Anyways, I liked what I saw at your "site" but the first thing that came to my mind was:

- Back cover of an Audio CD! And where is the songs list and times?

Anyways, that's propably me! Your work is cool and I especially liked the ENTER screen and the "fonts" you used in general...


----------



## Ugg (May 12, 2003)

I like the graffiti/subway concept a lot.  Very cool.  I like the idea of the spraypainted underground sign or maybe one that is sort of dingy looking.  It is sort of bright.  The links were too dark for me to read at first.  Rollovers would help or maybe if each was a slightly different color, too much contrast would destroy the feel.  

Definitely let us see it when it is finished.  I really like the concept.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 12, 2003)

Thanks Guys, appreciated! ... well, yea, i will get down to something with the menu ... my Apple LCD Must be VERY Bright, because it looks perfect on my screen ... if *ONLY* we could use my machine for 'testing' eh? ... ok, rollovers sounds best, although i will probably play with a few ideas to change it. As for the logo?! hmm... interesting, i really like the logo, but a few people mentioned the colour issues. The point about it being too clean is a good one, maybe i can add some effects to just 'danken' the tone of it a little, which in effect would blend it too. Once more, i'll have a "play" as it were, and sure, i'll post some updates. 

Much appreciate ya views' 'n' all! 

Peace


----------



## toast (May 12, 2003)

Generak creativity is very good, I am impressed. The logo could be more polished, though, but that's being very critical, it's already very fine.

If I had two comments to make:

- Not everyone browses at 1024/768 fullscreen. I don't, and your site was not fitting on my window (I'm browsing at 900/768 approx).
- 10/15% people have visual disabilities. That's not my case, I don't wear glasses/lens or anything, but my computer has some natural light coming from a very near window, and I couldn't see anything without frowning a lot. You really should make the colors more distinguishable. For example, this rollover which would make the words of your sidebar come out is not a bad idea at all.

Thumbs up !


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Generak creativity is very good, I am impressed. The logo could be more polished, though, but that's being very critical, it's already very fine.
> 
> If I had two comments to make:
> ...



Thanks Toast, appreciated!


----------



## Dris (May 19, 2003)

Very nice!  I'm a big fan of graffiti...In fact, I got in trouble for it once, but that's another story...

A agree that the links at the side didn't even look like links until I examined them...They fade into the black a little too fast.  A rollover would indeed be great here.

I also agree that the site's width doesn't work too well.  The culprit is the wide image at the top.  Since it's not very important to the content, "liquifying" the width would be a matter of clipping the part of the image that's off the screen.  I don't know how you'd do this with tables, as I use CSS.  But I'm sure it's possible.

I also agree about the logo...It is just a bit out of place...Darkening it to fit the rest of the design would probably do it well.

Great design overall...Where'd you get the graffiti pics?


----------



## Arden (May 19, 2003)

I too like your site, as yet it grows, and I agree with many of the suggestions made already.  I have a few specific suggestions:
Either make the logo a very dark red and blue, or use a Photoshop effect like Overlay to blend them over the background.  Also, make the text black with a gray outer glow to make it stand out.
Add an outer glow to each of the links on the side to make rollovers.  This will help people know they are links.
The Photo and Media pages have some alignment problems... I think you just need to correct a cell width or something.  (Make td width="*" to get it to fill the table.)
Add a "Home" link to the top of your links list.  It's nice to have a clickable logo, but it's not obvious enough.
Add small text links to the bottom of each page for full navigability.  Most people will use the pics, but they help for those with trouble with images (either browser- or sight-related).
The barcode is a nice touch.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 20, 2003)

Thanks Guys! 

The logo: 

After everyone's comments, it mos definately looks 'too clean' ... and i will go about danking the whole thing ... i thought about giving it some kinda of metal, maybe with a rusted kinda touch to it, but hey, i'll have a play, and hopefully sort it out.

Size Issues ... Yea, My bad, i forget i am working on a 1280 * 1024 Res, and i made it slightly too big for 1024*768 Browsers @ Full Screen. Not to worry, i will go about reducing that .. maybe i'll lower my own res while doing so, so i can't make the same mistake twice!

Arden: The Alignment issues aren't issues to me ... it was because i was testing something for the right hand side, and so there's an extra few cells on some pages, thats why they look weird!  

 You mention small text links, do you mean 'Audio / Photo's ...' as like a size ten font along the bottom? .. i guess its quite a good idea, if thats what you meant! 

Thanks for all your 'help / Criticisms' etc ... i really appreciate it ... I'll make an update shortly (its been a while now too!) ... and hopefully y'all can re-evaluate! 

Peace



oh, and Dris ... ummm... i forgot to bookmark it, i'll try and find the site again for you, they had LOADS on there ... its all from the UK .. Namely London


----------



## Arden (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *You mention small text links, do you mean 'Audio / Photo's ...' as like a size ten font along the bottom? .. i guess its quite a good idea, if thats what you meant!*


That's exactly what I meant.


----------

